# tds readings



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

well i got my rodi unit last night it came with lots of extra filters a pressure guage and a tds reader oh and the 7 stage unit as well. so i have been using store bought water to do water changes in my salt so this is much more convienent. i did some readings on a couple things first my tap water it was reading 60 and that is pretty good i think but like i said im using store water so i tested that. the bought water was reading 16 and i also tested my fridge water that has a filter in it and it read 55. really excited to be using 0 tds water anyway thought id share


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Greater Vancouver water usually has TDS readings between 8 and 15 ppm from what I've read online. I should test mine I guess.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hmmm let me know chilliwack has been prized for the water but that doesnt mean it doesnt have higher tds


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thats crazy because like i said the r.o. stuff i got from the store was 16


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

It would make sense that the fridge water and tap water would return similar readings; although if the dispenser in the fridge uses a filter (which most do), you would expect it to read slightly lower. Having said that, the tap readings seems high, which may be a temporary bump in the supply. I'm on Vancouver Island (Saanich) and from the tap TDS usually comes in at 15-18, quite consistently. I've never had reading above 20.


----------

